# Single Budgie, or pair?



## thekeetos (Mar 29, 2021)

I need advice, please. I have done tons of research, I mean well over a years worth. I belong to other websites, 4 FB groups so I know the pros and cons to a single, to a pair. I am disabled, and home all day so I have the time to commit, I have the patience and I really want a budgie of my own. My dilemna is I live in a studio type apartment, so yes the cage has to be in the same room I sleep in. And I am wondering, when it is bed time, will they really go to sleep, or of one chirps or doesnt want to sleep, will they be noisy? I was considering 1, but I have seen where some budgies, no matter what you do, just do not want to spend time with a human. I don't mean they will never step up, or come to your hand for food, but overall some are happier with their own kind. And to be honest, I'd prefer to avoid bringing a single bird home, where he is terrified to death and may become depressed, not eat or drink much. I was thinking if they have a friend, they would not feel so alone, and may adjust better. I'm not looking to hand tame them if they are not interested. I'm happy enough just watching them play together. It would be wonderful if they get to a point where they don't run from my hand when I'm in the cage though. And if they want to trust me, thats awesome.

But if there are 2 together, will they settle in the night so I can get some shut eye, or is that unlikely? Thank you


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

thekeetos said:


> I need advice, please. I have done tons of research, I mean well over a years worth. I belong to other websites, 4 FB groups so I know the pros and cons to a single, to a pair. I am disabled, and home all day so I have the time to commit, I have the patience and I really want a budgie of my own. My dilemna is I live in a studio type apartment, so yes the cage has to be in the same room I sleep in. And I am wondering, when it is bed time, will they really go to sleep, or of one chirps or doesnt want to sleep, will they be noisy? I was considering 1, but I have seen where some budgies, no matter what you do, just do not want to spend time with a human. I don't mean they will never step up, or come to your hand for food, but overall some are happier with their own kind. And to be honest, I'd prefer to avoid bringing a single bird home, where he is terrified to death and may become depressed, not eat or drink much. I was thinking if they have a friend, they would not feel so alone, and may adjust better. I'm not looking to hand tame them if they are not interested. I'm happy enough just watching them play together. It would be wonderful if they get to a point where they don't run from my hand when I'm in the cage though. And if they want to trust me, thats awesome.
> 
> But if there are 2 together, will they settle in the night so I can get some shut eye, or is that unlikely? Thank you


The birds should settle down once the lights are off and you can also cover the cage at night with a light covering. Since you have done some research I assume you are aware of the hazards in keeping birds in an area where cooking is going on, since you are in a studio apartment you will need to take extra precautions in that regard, do not use non stick cookware that contains polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE) such as Teflon etc. as the fumes that are undetectable to us can kill a bird quickly. Anything that produces fumes or smoke, the propellent in aerosol sprays, scented candles and air fresheners are just a few things that are toxic to a bird 's respiratory system. Whether you get 1 or 2 birds you will have to be very patient with them, unfortunately you can never tell how friendly they will become with you. If you get 2 birds it would be best not to have a mixed gender pair, that way you will not have to worry about preventing unwanted breeding.


----------



## thekeetos (Mar 29, 2021)

Cody said:


> The birds should settle down once the lights are off and you can also cover the cage at night with a light covering. Since you have done some research I assume you are aware of the hazards in keeping birds in an area where cooking is going on, since you are in a studio apartment you will need to take extra precautions in that regard, do not use non stick cookware that contains polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE) such as Teflon etc. as the fumes that are undetectable to us can kill a bird quickly. Anything that produces fumes or smoke, the propellent in aerosol sprays, scented candles and air fresheners are just a few things that are toxic to a bird 's respiratory system. Whether you get 1 or 2 birds you will have to be very patient with them, unfortunately you can never tell how friendly they will become with you. If you get 2 birds it would be best not to have a mixed gender pair, that way you will not have to worry about preventing unwanted breeding.


My menu consists of salads, cold cuts and takeout and has for about 12 years. But thanks. I do know all of that. I know what to look for in ceres, and to avoid a female. 2 females do not always work out, possibly chronic egg laying... I need sunlight myself, as much as possible, and they cannot always have that.


----------



## thekeetos (Mar 29, 2021)

My mother gifted my cuisanart set that fits the safety bill for birds, but it's never been used. I'm also highly allergic to scents, so the candles, chemicals etc are not an issue. thanks


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!  

It's great you've done so much research. Regardless of how many birds you get, you know you'll have to be patient with them and its unrealistic to hope they act one way or another, so that's good. However, generally, budgies are flock animals and with careful and patient work and if you spend lots of time with a single budgie, they'll naturally grow to trust you and learn to enjoy your company. The biggest reason a single bird wouldn't be happy alone is if their owners are not able to provide them them with enough stimulation or company to keep them engaged and happy; of course sometimes this comes down to a bird's personality (which may prefer other birds) but from my experience that is less common than simply the owners not committing enough time to working with them and spending time with them. They will not be terrified of you forever if you always treat them kindly and with respect and patience; sitting by their cage daily and speaking to them as much as possible are great starting points. If you decide to get two, the situation is pretty much the same re. getting them used to you with the understanding that you'll be less interesting to them once they spend all their time together. If so, it's definitely a good idea to get two males or two females so that you aren't having to prevent breeding 

It seems you've put a lot of thought into this. Take a look around the forums' many resources and stickies to familiarize yourself with the information we have here, and if you have questions, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to see you around here, and keep us posted on what you decide! 

Cheers 👋


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and Welcome to Talk Budgies!

Thank you for doing the proper research before bringing a budgie (or two) into your heart and home.
I have multiple birds which all used to be housed in my bedroom. I’ve never had an issue with them making noise during the night. Budgies should get get at least 12 hours sleep each night. Covering the top, three sides of the cage and 1/3 of the way down the front of the cage at night is my recommendation. Be sure to provide a nightlight to help prevent night frights.

From what you’ve posted, two Budgies (of the same gender) would be a good option for you.
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

SITE GUIDELINES

List of Stickies

Posting on the Forums

Let's Talk Budgies!

FAQ

Articles

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

Avian First Aid

Quarantine IS Necessary!

A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old

Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads

Cage sizes.

Essentials to a Great Cage

Resource Directory

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------

